
FDA releases long-awaited draft guidance for 3D printed medical devices - sohkamyung
http://www.3ders.org/articles/20160510-fda-releases-long-awaited-draft-guidance-for-3d-printed-medical-devices.html
======
brudgers
FDA's draft guidance: [http://www.fda.gov/ucm/groups/fdagov-public/@fdagov-
meddev-g...](http://www.fda.gov/ucm/groups/fdagov-public/@fdagov-meddev-
gen/documents/document/ucm499809.pdf)

